# This is the kind of board you need to look out for



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2013)

Never mind the TV kit, the white goods kit, or the lower grade stuff out there.

If you guys are looking to get good yields from IT kit and escrap then the kind of boards you need to search out are the legacy boards as below. They are freely available in older switches which sell in batches on the 'bay. Good luck and I wish you all the best finding them. There's Gold, Silver, Tantalum, Palladium, and a host of other metals on here and you can learn and hone your skills in refining just from one of these. That's a good investment to make. I've uploaded it in good definition so that you can drill into the components at your leisure.

This really is good grade raw product. If you need further details then ask any questions you like. 

Jon


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have 100's of boards like that. Most of mine came from Cisco switches and routers. Some of the older Cisco seiches have two of these boards stacked on top of each other. About anything Cisco is good.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2013)

Some of the Cisco stuff is good. Other Cisco boards are very average though. It's very product specific. It also depends on the grade of the Cisco kit, whether it's MDS, or personal routers/firewalls.

Some of it is frankly rubbish whilst as you say some is amazing. However respectfully it cannot be generalised into "anything Cisco is good."

Regards

Jon


----------



## CBentre (Dec 4, 2013)

Great post but I think your audience is missing the most important part.
The question of the day would be what is this type of board worth per lb in todays market. I see some nice materials like you pointed out but from experience these boards would typically be bought at $5-$7lb in a strong market. So again I ask what is the true value of these boards if you have any yield data it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 5, 2013)

spaceships said:


> Some of the Cisco stuff is good. Other Cisco boards are very average though. It's very product specific. It also depends on the grade of the Cisco kit, whether it's MDS, or personal routers/firewalls.
> 
> Some of it is frankly rubbish whilst as you say some is amazing. However respectfully it cannot be generalised into "anything Cisco is good."
> 
> ...



Well I guess I stand corrected. We don't get any Cisco stuff around here that is used in the personal markets. All our stuff comes from data centers, and it's almost always by the truckload.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 5, 2013)

CBentre said:


> Great post but I think your audience is missing the most important part.
> The question of the day would be what is this type of board worth per lb in todays market. I see some nice materials like you pointed out but from experience these boards would typically be bought at $5-$7lb in a strong market. So again I ask what is the true value of these boards if you have any yield data it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks



That's the big question, value. Last time we sold this exact type of board, the buyers tried to knock it because of the large connector blocks on the edge. I said fine, load them back up on the truck. Well they did end up paying over $6.00 a pound for them, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 5, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> Well I guess I stand corrected. We don't get any Cisco stuff around here that is used in the personal markets. All our stuff comes from data centers, and it's almost always by the truckload.



No correction needed mate. We're both right. 

Like you I get a lot of datacentre stuff and yes in a strong market it trades well, although the uplift of dealing with an end refiner is big enough to stop trading it.


----------



## danieldavies (Dec 5, 2013)

i have got a load of these type of boards from 3com switches. are they high quality?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 5, 2013)

yes they are.


----------



## danieldavies (Dec 5, 2013)

some more boards


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 5, 2013)

Of the two you posted together, the first will have a higher gold content than the second.


----------



## danieldavies (Dec 5, 2013)

in the first photo i uploaded, any ideas what pms are in those metal ic chips. (the 6 silver squares with 3com printed on them)?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a few from a Phillips...

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh I see we're into "who's got the biggest chips" are we? 8) 8)  

Right- challenge accepted, watch this space mate :twisted:


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice post spaceship! Your first picture ramped up my bloodpressure to 180  wish I had a load of those under the christmastree ^^


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Can I play too?


----------



## Aristo (Dec 6, 2013)

Dont get me started.....


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well lets start a new post called show and tell and we can all ohhh and awwww over each other's junk!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

Tell you what Silver it could get interesting but there would be a few tears..... 8) 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Only from you guys! Been doing this full time for over 15 years. Seen not all, but most!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

Only 15? A mere pup then Sir!


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 6, 2013)

I would guess almost 0,2g gold per board (the first image)?


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 6, 2013)

danieldavies said:


> in the first photo i uploaded, any ideas what pms are in those metal ic chips. (the 6 silver squares with 3com printed on them)?



They look equal to the CPU in a PS2 console. It doesn't look as if there is much in it.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, but full time, for a living recycling hardware. And 1000's of tons of it.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a living for me too - sent you a PM mate.


----------



## CBentre (Dec 6, 2013)

spaceships said:


> Oh I see we're into "who's got the biggest chips" are we? 8) 8)
> 
> Right- challenge accepted, watch this space mate :twisted:



I'm in! I'll post a board in my collection later tonight....


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

OK, I'm gonna start the "Show and Tell" thread. Show off your stuff over there!


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2013)

I accept the challenge Sir! 

*Picks up the thrown gauntlet and slaps Silversaddle in the face with it.*


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Saddle up boys and girls! Game on!


----------



## CBentre (Dec 6, 2013)

About time we get some excitement around here. ....


----------



## Smack (Dec 10, 2013)

This one isn't bad either.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 10, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> danieldavies said:
> 
> 
> > in the first photo i uploaded, any ideas what pms are in those metal ic chips. (the 6 silver squares with 3com printed on them)?
> ...



I have just taken one of those apart: They seem to be better than common BGA's, -at least like BGA's. I saw a lot of gold bondings around the die and going through the black epoxy and a lot of gold plating with nice colour.


----------



## danieldavies (Dec 11, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> solar_plasma said:
> 
> 
> > danieldavies said:
> ...



what is the best way to open them up?


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 11, 2013)

Similar to a BGA with a knife. The silverish metal by the way is copper under beneath.


----------



## pcscrapper (Dec 16, 2013)

How about who got the biggest pile of chips.. how about this.?


----------



## GoldGitter (Jan 28, 2014)

Wow that is an impressive CPU collection! I am jealous!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 28, 2014)

silversaddle1 said:


> Only from you guys! Been doing this full time for over 15 years. Seen not all, but most!


You just think you've seen most everything. I've been doing it, mostly full-time, for 47 years and, the more I know, the more I know I don't know.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Only from you guys! Been doing this full time for over 15 years. Seen not all, but most!
> ...



GSP I would go along with that. I'm staggered by new things almost on a daily basis.


----------

